# my girls. randoms!!



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm putting all of my favorite and random pics of my girls on this thread 

the day we bought cleo (couldn't perch!)









little cleo baby









learning the joy of neck rubs!









miss messy face!









eating the millet









mango face









of course, the yellow ring









cleo looks like a boy here!


















both! piper and cleo!








hungry baby









sleepy after first bath


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww very adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh my goodness you could almost die of cuteness looking at piper and cleo Especially the pic of them together all fluffy! They are both so adorable!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I Love them!.... But Cleo looks more like she is mad that you got her wet... not sleepy! LOL.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> I Love them!.... But Cleo looks more like she is mad that you got her wet... not sleepy! LOL.


Do you mean Piper? She was asleep until I pulled out the camera... haha


xoxsarahxox said:


> oh my goodness you could almost die of cuteness looking at piper and cleo Especially the pic of them together all fluffy! They are both so adorable!


Ah thank you so much. Imagine how I feel living with them? Piper is coming home tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited.



lperry82 said:


> Awww very adorable


Thanks!!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

They are so little fluffy and sweet with this big black eyes


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They are the sweetest 'tiels that I've seen in awhile. Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures.


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Ann said:


> They are the sweetest 'tiels that I've seen in awhile. Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures.


Aw, thanks! They sure are wonderful.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!! So adorable!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cute !!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They really are so cute! 

BFF'S!!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

They are beautiful babies!


----------

